# Interaktive Datenvisualisierung mit Java Enterprise Edition



## fishy (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo Java-Community,

ich möchte Daten aus einem SQL-Server auslesen (JDBC), analysieren und in einer selbstgemachten Grafik darstellen. Diese Grafik soll mehrere anklickbare Elemente besitzen die den Benutzer zu weiteren Informationen führen, sei es andere Grafiken oder Tabellen. 
Das Programm soll server- und webbasiert sein und gut skalierbar, deshalb das J2EE.
Ich weiss nicht wie ich das Problem mit der interaktiven Grafik lösen soll, Erfahrungen mit Swing und JSP habe ich aber ich weiss nicht wie ich die beiden Techniken miteinander kombiniere und weiss auch nicht ob das hier überhaupt der richtige Weg ist für mein Problem.
Ausserdem habe ich leider Null Erfahrung mit dem J2EE und weiss nicht wie ich loslegen soll.
Mit Eclipse kenn ich mich gut aus, soll ich also am besten das Eclipse WTP Project nehmen zum Entwickeln? Welcher Application Server ist zu empfehlen? Ich habe mal den von Sun getestet aber anscheinend benutzen die meisten ja JBoss, warum?

Hülfe


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jan 2006)

fishy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Programm soll server- und webbasiert sein und gut skalierbar, deshalb das J2EE.
> Ich weiss nicht wie ich das Problem mit der interaktiven Grafik lösen soll, Erfahrungen mit Swing und JSP habe ich aber ich weiss nicht wie ich die beiden Techniken miteinander kombiniere und weiss auch nicht ob das hier überhaupt der richtige Weg ist für mein Problem.



Beides widerspricht sich. In den über JSP generierten HTML-Seiten kannst du kein Swing o.ä. einsetzen. Das könntest du höchstens in einem Applet und dann wärs ja nicht mehr wirklich eine web-basierte Lösung.

Via Javscript hättest du die Möglichkeit rauszufinden wo in einem Image (JPG, PNG, GIF, ...) der User hingeklickt hat. Dies könntest du dann als Parameter an ein JSP übergeben und der muss dann eben nachsehen, was das nun genau bedeutet und was der User wohl nun will (Drill-Down, etc.). 

Implementieren könnte man es, indem man Reports in einer DB und/oder als XML auf dem Server ablegt. Daraus generierst du Grafiken und darüber wertest du auch die Klicks aus, generierst Sub-Reports... 

Stell dir das aber nicht einfach vor. Selbst wenn du was passendes findest um schicke Diagramme als Grafik zu erzeugen, ist das Auswerten eines Klicks allein auf Basis eines Bildes sicher nicht eben trivial (je nach Umfang und Aufbau des Diagramms). Du kannst auch mit HTML-Bordmitteln ne Map aufs Image legen, aber das verlagert das Problem nur einen Schritt nach vorne. 
Deutlich einfacher ist es einfach fest irgendwelche Möglichkeiten vorzugeben und dafür halt Links anzubieten. Schau dir einfach mal gängige webgestützte Reporting Tools an und überleg dir was mit ein Must Have und was ein Nice To Have ist und mit welchem Aufwand das verbunden ist.

Schicke Sachen kann man mit SVG machen, aber dazu brauchts in der Regel noch ein passendes Browser-Plugin.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

Pfeif auf einen Appserver für so billige Reports (wenn du "Null" Erfahrung hast)

=> Tomcat oder Jetty reichen da völlig

das ganze mit den "anklickbaren" Grafiken dürfte nicht so einfach sein, vor allem wenn das SVG Plugin bei den Clients nicht voraussetzen kannst 

http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/index.html

sonst brauchst du die Implemtierung der "Zeichenfunktionen" (Kuchen, Balken) ja schon ein paar Wochen...

es sei denn, es reichen einfache Balkendiagramme, die kannst du auch billig mit html <table> und CSS herstellen


----------

